# My Beautiful Boy



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

This thread has been set up for PrettyKittyMilo and Lymorelynn.

I promised some up to date photos of Bellini, but to be honest I didn't have the heart to disturb him, he looks so snug and cosy...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He is looking gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

What a stunning boy! His colouring is beautiful :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## PrettyKittyMylo (Aug 13, 2012)

aw what a beautiful boy. i like his markings, specialy the marking on his nose hehe


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

PrettyKittyMylo said:


> aw what a beautiful boy. i like his markings, specialy the marking on his nose hehe


His impression of shush you know who


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

He is as gorgeous as ever!


----------



## Seth86 (Dec 17, 2012)

It's so cute.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

awww too cute


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

sskmick said:


> His impression of shush you know who
> 
> View attachment 103682


My Twitchy has a similar light brown moustache 

I shall post photos of her later. Love the thread, hun x


----------



## PrettyKittyMylo (Aug 13, 2012)

sskmick said:


> His impression of shush you know who
> 
> View attachment 103682


Awwwww!!
I'm getting all excited looking at breeders


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Hannahmourneevans said:


> My Twitchy has a similar light brown moustache
> 
> I shall post photos of her later. Love the thread, hun x


Add some photos to this thread too.


----------



## PrettyKittyMylo (Aug 13, 2012)

Mylo loves cuddles with his dad.








Who's disturbing my sleep?








Mylo loves being by the warm fire


----------



## LynkNinja (Jul 25, 2013)

PrettyKittyMylo said:


> aw what a beautiful boy. i like his markings, specialy the marking on his nose hehe


You vil give me milk yaaa!!! lol XD


----------

